# Optometric (eye care) billing positions available - remote office



## carla3640 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am looking for qualified candidates for billing positions. For consideration the candidate must have experience in an Ophthalmology or Optometry clinic. The experience does not necessarily have to be in billing and coding, however, I am looking for candidates who have been exposed to and know the difference between Medical vs Vision and the different coding associated with this.  A charge entry person, optician, tech and billing and coding personnel will be considered. 

The candidates physical location is not a factor as these are remote (work from your home office) positions.  The candidates must meet the following requirements:
* Have a computer (with an active security suite), broadband internet connection, faxing capabilities, printer, phone
* Must be able to learn to work of a variety of Practice Management programs
* Must be a self starter and able to work with minimal supervision

If you are interested please email your resume with BILLING CANDIDATE in the subject to: carlacamp@sbcglobal.net


----------



## deedeeo (Dec 3, 2013)

*Billing Candidate*

Ms. Camp, 

I have sent you my Resume. I have almost 4 years in Ophthalmology with Retina Specialist, Glaucoma and Cataract Specialist. I have completed and passed my CPC, and I am also a Ophthalmic Medical Assistant. I think I am a good candidate for this job oppurtunity. 

I look forward to hearing for you, 

Debra Ousley


----------

